# Honda gx 340 pressure washer Pump removal Need Help



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

hey my friends dad gave me a pressure washer that has a bad pump. The motor is a honda gx 340 (Yes for free) that runs great, I want to use it for a go cart. The problem is I took the 4 bolts off connecting the pump to the actual engine and the pump will spin but i cant get it to come off- even using all of my strength and a crow bar. I looked it up online and the only thing I found said that sometimes it will get corroded from using bleach and stuff and it will get stuck on there and will a little patience it will come off. Anyone removed a pump or worked with this engine before? Please help me.

Just to clear up any confusion Im trying to remove the pump from the engine itself so I can use the engine for a go cart. I really dont care about the pump itself because its broken anyway but do not want to damage the motor since its like $650.00 new, and is a great motor- first pull on old gas. I do not know the serial number of the motor because my friends dad painted the whole think black. only reason I know its a gx 340 is because its stamped on the motor itself. Haha trust me Im going to bring it back to its hondaness and paint it the right colors once I get the pump off and get it off the pressure washer frame. this doesn't have electric start and is 11hp. I also plan on changing the oil, spark plug (if needed), and air filter and cleaning it up a bit.

If you need pics please email me you cell # and Ill text you some

thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Can you ID the pump by make and model ? That may help some.

But one problem MAY be that the engine crank has been modified, like shortened. It could be so short that you will not be able to use it for a go cart.

Some pumps, generators the 2 shafts are thread on together. I just looked at my pressure washer and I bet the crank on the engine has been shortened.

BG

P.S. - All questions/answers/pictures must be posted in open form. No cell
phones calls/text. If you have picture(s) please post them here.


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:
> 
> Can you ID the pump by make and model ? That may help some.
> 
> ...



sorry about the cell phone thing, I don't have picture right now I was going to take them with my phone then send them to whoever wanted them

if the shaft is shortened couldn't I just extend it?

pump is: Interpump EZ-3040


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Well the only good way to extend the crank is to replace with a "Stock" crank.

I will see if I can find out about the pump and how it may be attached.

BG


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi:
> 
> Well the only good way to extend the crank is to replace with a "Stock" crank.
> 
> ...



ok well if thats the case I guess it would be worth it. (couldn't I just ******* rig it? :laugh

thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

> couldn't I just ******* rig it


Sure .... some of my best work has be done this way.

I have found nothing really any good on the pump mounting.

BG


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> Sure .... some of my best work has be done this way.
> 
> I have found nothing really any good on the pump mounting.
> 
> BG



Yeah Im not to worried about extending the crank just want to get the pump off

I looked up the pump earlier and couldn't find anything about it, except a craigslist post.


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

I guess ill just have to keep trying and if I can't get it then take it to a small engines shop


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

I got the pump off but I but the engine on its side when I was trying to take it off the power washer cart thing. I turned the gas off by the choke before I put it on its side towards the exhaust but I guess some gas got in the air filter. Now it wont start I will pull it but it wont pull again unless I turn the shaft any ideas?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am lost here...

Are you saying that you can't pull the rope ?

Pull the spark plug, how will the engine spin now?

BG


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> I am lost here...
> 
> Are you saying that you can't pull the rope ?
> 
> ...




no Ill pull the rope one time and it goes back in but, I cant pull the rope again unless I spin the shaft with my hand and then it does the same thing again. Also when I turn the shaft or pull the rope the air filter kinda like burbs


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you took the plug out and the engine will not spin all the way, probably has a broken rod.

BG


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> If you took the plug out and the engine will not spin all the way, probably has a broken rod.
> 
> BG


It ran fine jus before I layed it on it's side I never took the plug out ithink it's because gas got into the air intake and I was wondering how to get the gas out it will spin all the way but it makes slurping noises and then it stops and it won't let me pull the rope again unless I turn the shaft


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you turning the shaft backwards?

Take the spark plug. The cylinder could be full of gas/oil.

BG


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> Are you turning the shaft backwards?
> 
> Take the spark plug. The cylinder could be full of gas/oil.
> 
> BG


Yeah I'm turning backwards. The air filter assembly is actually off and I saw gas/oil in there but I was dumb and tried to start it any way yeah I bet the cylinder is full of oil/gas how do I get it out? Once I take the plug out


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Also how do I properly change the oil on this thing? It looked pretty nasty when I checked it


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

With plug out, pull the rope several times, and do mean several. That should clear the cylinder pretty good.

Change the oil... There should be a plug on the bottom of the crank case. 
Open plug and drain.

Replace the oil with a 30w oil, not something like 10-30w.

BG


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> With plug out, pull the rope several times, and do mean several. That should clear the cylinder pretty good.
> 
> Change the oil... There should be a plug on the bottom of the crank case.
> Open plug and drain.
> ...



k thanks for the help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Did taking out the spark plug help any?

BG


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> Did taking out the spark plug help any?
> 
> BG


I havent tried it yet-im at school

Im sure thats all it is though


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

I pulled the plug today and pulled the rope and a bunch of stuff shot out. I also cleaned the plug and im getting a spark but when I put the plug back in its does the same thing as before exept if I pull harder I can get the whole rope out (before I was scared I would break the rope)


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

How is oil level? Is it over full ?

BG


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

oil levels good


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I am kind of lost now since the engine ran fine before you turned on end.

Since the engine does turn over a couple of turns, it sounds like you got the gas out it.

If an engine gets gas, spark at the time it should run, this is assuming valves set right and the timing on the mark.

If you are using a old plug, buy a new one. Just because a plug sparks outside the engine by no way means in will fire when it is in cylinder.

If that does not work, my first guess is to pull the flywheel and check the flywheel key, If it bent/broken that changes the timing.

Next things would be the valves out of adjustment. Valve setting you will need a service manual, and they are not free. Can be purchased here:

http://www.honda-engines.com/Engines_owners_manuals/own.htm

Other than the above I am out of ideas.

BG


----------



## sollie7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi:
> 
> I am kind of lost now since the engine ran fine before you turned on end.
> 
> ...


Ill try a new plug 

I really don't think its any of that other stuff because it seriously no joke ran perfectly fine before I set it on its side


----------

